# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  التزوير المعلوماتي

## ياسمين

المقدمة
            في ظل ثورة المعلومات التي يعيشها عالمنا المعاصر أصبحنا اليوم نعيش حياة مليئة بالاتصالات السريعة ونقل المعلومات عبر المسافات وتبادل البيانات الدولية و الوطنية و المحلية على حد سواء فضلاً على أنها ساعدت على التعامل مع مختلف النظم المتقدمة وذلك لما تتمتع به من سرعة في انجاز المعاملات. فالعالم بأسره بدأ يندمج مع بعضه البعض يشاهد وحاور وبالتالي بدأ الانسان يتحرر تدريجياً من قيود المكان ليبدو وكانه موجود في أكثر من مكان في نفس الوقت.
            إلا أن هذا الدخول في أي وقت وفي أي مكان ادى الى نشوء نوع جديد من الجرائم يطلق عليها بـ (جرائم ثورة المعلومات) أو (جرائم المعلوماتية) فهي ظاهرة حديثة النشأة لأرتباطها بتكنولوجيا حديثة هي تكنولوجيا الحاسبات التي لم تكن مألوفة من قبل وخاصة في بدايات القرن الماضي. و نتيجة لأستخدام الحاسبات فقد كبر حجم هذه الجرائم وتنوعت اساليبها وتعددت اتجاهاتها وزادت خسائرها وأخطارها حتى اصبحت من اخطر ما يهدد المصالح والحقوق المستقرة قانوناً لاسيما تلك التي ترتكز أساسياتها على تثبيت المعلومات والبيانات (كجرائم التزوير المعلوماتي) نظراً لأهمية ما تحويه من بيانات والتي قد تكون محلاً للاعتداءات وذلك بتغيير حقيقتها بقصد الغش في مضمونها تغييراً من شانه احداث اضرار مادية او معنوية أو أجتماعية ... الخ من الأضرار بالغير، فالتزوير يعتبر اخطر طرق الغش التي تقع في مجال المعالجة الالية للبيانات(1).
            تعود جذور هذه الجرائم الى النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين حيث تعتبر السويد اول دولة تسن تشريعات ضد جرائم الانترنت او جرائم المعلوماتية لاسيما التزوير المعلوماتي حيث صدر قانون البيانات السويدي عام (1973) الذي عالج قضايا الدخول غير المشروع للبيانات الحاسوبية او تزويرها أو تحويلها او الحصول غير المشروع عليها، بريطانيا أصدرت قانون مكافحة التزوير والتزييف عام (1986) الذي شمل في تعاريفه الخاصة تعريف اداة التزوير وهي وسائط  التخزين الحاسوبية المتنوعة أو أي اداة اخرى يتم التسجيل عليها سواء بالطرق التقليدية أو الالكترونية او بأي طريقة أخرى، وفي عام 1985 سنت الدنمارك أول قوانينها الخاصة بجرائم الحاسب الآلي والانترنت والتي شملت في فقراتها العقوبات المحددة لجرائم الحاسب الألي كالتزوير المعلوماتي.
            كما كانت فرنسا من الدول التي أهتمت بتطوير قوانينها الحياتية للتوافق مع المستجدات الاجرامية حيث اصدرت في عام 1988 القانون رقم 19 عالج التزوير المعلوماتي، أم في المانيا فقد شرع المشرع الالماني قانون مكافحة التزوير المعلوماتي لسنة 1986. (2)
            و على مستوى الدول العربية فقد قامت بعض الدول بسن قوانين خاصة بجرائم الحاسب الألي والانترنت وقد شملت بفقراتها التزوير المعلوماتي كما هو الحال في دولة الامارات العربية التي تعد أول دولة عربية تسن قانون مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية رقم 2 لسنة 2006 (3)  وتأتي المملكة العربية السعودية لتسن نظام مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية وذلك في جلسة مجلس الوزراء المنعقدة في 7 ربيع الاول 1428 هـ . (4)  
            وايضاً مصر فقد تم وضع مشروع مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية وبضمنها التزوير المعلوماتي من قبل اللجنة الوطنية لليونسكو 1998 و مكتب وزراء الداخلية العرب مكتب الاعلام في القاهرة 1999. (5)
            هذا ويلاحظ بأن موضوع التزوير المعلوماتي هو موضوع دقيق وشائك ويثير مشكلات جديدة بالنسبة للقانون الجنائي مثل مشكلة سريان القانون من حيث المكان متمثلة في مدى انطباق القانون الوطني إذا ارتكب في الخارج وإذا تحققت بعض عناصره على اقاليم الدولة وتثور ايضاً مشكلة سريان القانون من حيث الزمان إذا ما ارتكب الجاني الفعل في زمان يصعب تحديده وتحققت نتيجته في وقت اخر قد يصعب تحديده ايضاً، نظراً للتقنية الفنية والبرمجة التي يستخدمها الجاني في ارتكابه، وهنا تثور مشكلة اخرى نقطة تحديد بداية السلوك الاجرامي لأحتساب مدة التقادم، كما يثير موضوع البحث مشكلة مدى انطباق نظام المسؤولية الجنائية بالتعاقب، وايضاً من هم الاشخاص المسؤولين عن هذه الجرائم، ومما تجدر الاشارة اليه ان هذه المشكلات تثار لأن جرائم الانترنت بصورة عامة وجرائم التزوير المعلوماتي بصورة خاصة يصعب السيطرة عليها واكتشافها وتحديد مصدرها او ايقافها بالنظر لسرعة ارتكابها، لذلك كان الزاماً علينا ان نستوعب هذه الجرائم بدراسة جوانبها المختلفة وتحليل ايجابياتها ورصد سلبياتها للوقوف على مخاطرها ومعرفة فيما اذا كانت نصوص قانون العقوبات الوطني كافية لمواجهتها ام لابد من استحداث قانون جديد. (6)
            وعليه سوف نتناول حديث التزوير المعلوماتي في مبحثين ندرس في الأول ماهية التزوير المعلوماتي ونقسمه الى مطلبين، المطلب الاول لتعريف التزوير المعلوماتي، الثاني لأركان التزوير المعلوماتي، أما المبحث الثاني فنخصصه لدراسة الجزاء الجنائي المترتب على ارتكاب التزوير المعلوماتي وذلك في مطلبين، المطلب الاول العقوبات، و الثاني للتدابير الاحترازية، علماً أن هذين المبحثين يسبقهما مقدمة تناولنا فيها اهمية الموضوع وتاريخه والمشكلات التي تواجهها وتقسيمه، ثم الخاتمة التي سنعرض فيها أهم النتائج والمقترحات التي تم التوصل اليها من خلال دراسة هذا الموضوع.


*التزوير المعلوماتي*
*المبحث الأول*
ماهية التزوير المعلوماتي
*المطلب الاول*: تعريف التزوير المعلوماتي
*الفرع الاول*: مفهوم التزوير المعلوماتي
*الفرع الثاني*: محل الحماية
*المطلب الثاني*: اركان التزوير المعلوماتي
*الفرع الاول*: الركن المادي
*الفرع الثاني*: الركن المعنوي
*الفرع الثالث*:  الركن الخاص (الضمد)
*المبحث الثاني*
الجزاء النهائي المترتب على ارتكاب التزوير المعلوماتي
*المطلب الأول*: العقوبات
*الفرع الأول*: العقوبات البسيطة
*الفرع الثاني*: العقوبات المقترنة بظرف مشدد
*المطلب الثاني*: التدابير الأحترازية
*الفرع الاول*: التدابير السالبة للحرية أو المفيدة لها.
*الفرع الثاني*: التدابير السالية للحقوق
*الفرع الثالث*: التدابير الاحترازية المادية
*الخاتمة*

*المبحث الأول*
*ماهية التزوير المعلوماتي*            ان ماهية التزوير المعلوماتي تستلزم بيان تعريفه كنقطة انطلاقة لتحديد مفهومه ومن ثم اركانه لذ سنقسم هذا المبحث الى مطلبين نتناول في المطلب الاول تعريف التزوير المعلوماتي، ونخصص الثاني لأركانه.

*المطلب الاول* 
*تعريف التزوير المعلوماتي*             ان تعريف التزوير المعلوماتي يستوجب بيان مفهومه ومحل الجريمة، بعبارة اخرى محل الحماية الجنائية. لذا سنقسم هذا المطلب الى فرعين نتناول في الفرع الاول مفهوم التزوير المعلوماتي وفي الثاني محل الحماية الجنائية او ( محل التجريم ).

*الفرع الأول*
* مفهوم التزوير*            التزوير لغة هو كلمة مشتقة من اصل (زور) والزور هو الكذب والباطل، ويقال أزور عن الشيء أزوراً أي عدل عنه وانحرف، اما التزوير فهو تزيين الكذب وزور الشيء تزويراً أي حسنه وقومه(7).
            اما التزوير فقهاً فهو كل وسيلة يستعملها شخص ليغش بها اخر(8)، اما التزوير في الفقه الجنائي فهو تغيير الحقيقة بقصد الغش في سند أو وثيقة أو أي محرر اخر باحدى الطرق المادية او المعنوية التي يبينها القانون، تغييراً من شانه احداث ضرراً بالمصلحة العامة أو مصلحة شخص من الاشخاص(9).
            وبذلك فأن التزوير يختلف عن الصورية من حيث انها لا تعد تزويراً على الرغم من انها تنطوي على تغيير في حقيقة بعض شروط العقد وذلك لأن المتعاقدان لم يتصرفا في مال الغير او حقوقه او صفاته وانما تصرفا في حق من حقهما وبالتالي فأن هذا التغيير لايحدث ضرراً بالغير، إلا إذا مس مركز الغير وحقوقه وإن من شأن هذا المساس الاضرار بالمصلحة العامة او بشخص من الاشخاص(10). هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى فأن الاقرارات الفردية لاتعد صورة من صور التزوير ايضاً على اعتبار ان الأضرار يخص المقر وحده دون غيره إذ ليس من شانه أن يعكس المقر حقاً او يجعل له سنداً ويشترط فيه أن لا يكذب واقع الحال لاسيما في المحررات الرسمية لأنه إذا كان غير مطابق للحق فاعله على التزوير في حالات رسمية من قبيل هذه الاقرارات ما يحصل في سجلات المواليد والوفيات والزواج والطلاق(11).
            اما التزوير المعلوماتي فهو أي تغيير للحقيقة يرد على مخرجات الحاسب الألي سواء تمثلت في مخرجات ورقية مكتوبة كذلك التي تتم عن طريق الطابعة وكانت مرسومة عن طريق الرسم ويستوي في المحرر المعلوماتي ان يكون مدوناً باللغة العربية محفوظة على دعامة لبرنامج منسوخ على اسطوانة وشرط ان يكون المحرر المعلوماتي ذا أثر أثبات حق واثر قانوني معين(12).
            وقد عرف المؤتمر الخامس عشر للجمعية الدولية لقانون العقوبات البرازيلي لعام 1994 في مقرراته وتوصياته بشأن جرائم الكومبيوتر والتزوير المعلوماتي بأنه المجرى الطبيعي لمعالجة البيانات ترتكب بأستخدام الكومبيوتر وتعد فيما لو أرتكبت بغير هذه الطرق من قبيل افعال التزوير المنصوص عليها في القانون الوطني(13).
            ويفهم مما سبق بأن مفهوم التزوير لايثير صعوبة حيث ورد في كافة القوانين والتشريعات العقابية التقليدية، ولكن التزوير بظهور تكنولوجيا وتقنية الحاسبات الآلية قد اكتسب بعد جديداً أضف عليه اهمية تفوق ما كان عليه قبل ذلك كما اكسبته شكلاً جديداً بل تسميه جديدة حيث اصبح يشار اليه بالمعلوماتية اشارة يرتبط بها بتقنية تكنولوجيا الحاسبات، كما ويبدو مما تقدم أن التزوير المعلوماتي يرد على بيانات حدوثه في وثائق معلوماتية وهي تلك الوثائق التي يتم الحصول عليها بوسائل معلوماتية، بعبارة ادق تلك الوثائق التي يتم الحصول عليها بواسطة جهاز اليكتروني او كهرومغناطيسي أو أشرطة ممغنطة، وأن كان هنالك جانب من الفقه يرى ضرورة عدم الخلط بين الوثائق المبرمجة والوثائق المعلوماتية، وعلى الرغم مما ذكر فأن التزوير المعلوماتي يعادل في خطورته التزوير التقليدي وعليه فأن التزوير المعلوماتي هو أي تغيير للحقيقة في محرر بكل الطرق التي يقرها القانون المادية والمعنوية تغيراً من شانه احداث ضرراً للغير بواسطة استخدام الحاسب الألي.
            وتأسياً على ذلك فأن التزوير المعلوماتي يتكون من ثلاثة أركان، الركن المادي المتمثل في تغيير الحقيقة، والركن المعنوي المتمثل بالقصد الجنائي، والركن الخاص ينصب على الضرر الذي يسببه الركن المادي ويصيب المصلحة العامة أو مصلحة شخص من الاشخاص وهذا ما سيتم تناوله بشكل مفصل في مكان اخر من هذا البحث.
*الفرع الثاني*
*محل الحماية*            ثار تساؤل لدى الفقه حول المعلومات التي يمكن ان تكون محلاً للأعتداءات ومن ثم ستشكل هذه الأعتداءات بدورها جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي.
            فمنهم من يرى بأن المعلومات التي تصلح أن تكون الوعاء المعلوماتي الجدير بالحماية القانونية هي تلك المعلومات والبيانات التي لها قيمة مادية بوصفها نشاط انساني وضرورة ان يتحقق فيها عنصرين هما التحديد والأبتكار من جهة والسرية والأستئثار من جهة اخرى فالتحديد والابتكار ميزة اساسية تفرض نفسها قبل كل شيء وبأنعدامها تزول حقيقة المعلومات، فالمعلومة قبل كل شيء تعبير وصياغة مخصصة من اجل تبليغ رسالة أو يمكن تبليغها عن طريق علامات او اشارة مختارة لكي تحمل الرسالة الى الغير والمعلومة بوصفها رسالة مخصصة للتبليغ يجب أن تكون مادية بحيث تحسمها عين الادمي، علاوة على المعلومة المادية المحددة يجب أن تكون مبتكرة فالمعلومة وأن كانت مادية وان كانت محددة اذا كان الوصول اليها شائع ومن قبل الكافة فمن السهولة أن يقع الاعتداء عليها.
            أما بالنسبة للسرية فهي صفة ملازمة للمعلومة من حيث انها ستحصر في نطاق محدد من الاشخاص وذلك لأن المعلومة غير السرية لها ميول للتداول والنقل لايمكن اعتبارها من قبيل المعلومات بمعناها الحقيقي، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للأستئثار فأنه امر ضروري للمعلومة ايضاً لأنه في جميع الجرائم التي تنصب على البيئات المتداولة عبر شبكات الانترنت ليستأثر الجاني بسلطة تخص الغير وبصورة مطلقة(14).
            ويدافع هذا التيار من الفقه عن وجهة نظره من حيث معظم القوانين التي عالجت جرائم الانترنت والحاسب الألي لاسيما القوانين والتشريعات العربية لم تجرأ أي تعديل يتيح او يبين طبيعة المعلومات التي تصلح ان تكون محلة للحماية الجنائية حيث لم يشر الى ان هناك مساواة ما بين المعلومات ذات القيمة المادية والمعلومات ذات القيمة المعنوية بعبارة اخرى بين الأشياء المادية الصالحة كمحل للاعتداءات وبين السلوكيات المعنوية كالمساواة مابين التزوير في الوثيقة الالكترونية والتزوير في المحرر العادي، بالإضافة الى أن قوانين الاتصالات العربية حينما شهدت ظهور وتطور في المجال الجنائي لم تتضمن نصوص تجرم الأعتداء على معلومات مادية واخرى معنوية وانما جاءت معظمها مطلقة وذلك لان المساس بالبيانات أو المعلومات بواسطة الحاسب الألي هو مساس جوهري.
 ويبدو مما تقدم بأن القوانين التقليدية والتشريعات التي عالجت الاعتداءات الحاصلة بواسطة جهاز الكومبيوتر اتفقت على تجريم الاعتداء المعلوماتي عامة ولم تبين طبيعة تلك البيانات او المعلومات بعبارة اخرى انحصر في ميدان حماية المعلومات سواء كانت مادية ام معنوية(15).
            وجانب اخر من الفقه يبين بان المعلومات التي تصلح ان تكون محلاً للحماية الجنائية من خلال القانون الذي تخضع له فالمعلومات التي يتم اخراجها في مخرجات ورقية للحاسب الألي تنطبق عليها نصوص التزوير التقليدية في المحررات اما البيانات المعالجة اليكترونياً تنطبق عليها نصوص التزوير المعلوماتي الواردة في التشريعات التي عالجت جرائم الانترنت والحاسب الالي ومنها جرائم التزوير (Crimes Forgery) (16).
            ويدافع انصار هذا الأتجاه عن ما ذهبوا اليه من حيث ان التزوير يستلزم لوقوعه الكتابة سواء كانت مرئية او مؤلفة من علامات او رموز مرئية بوصفها متطلباً تقليدياً لجريمة التزوير في المحررات، وهو الامر الذي لا يتحقق في جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي من حيث أن أي تحريف أو تغيير للبيانات المسجلة على دعامات معلوماتية كالأشرطة الممغنطة فأنه يشكل جريمة اعتداء على البيانات وليس تزويراً إلا إذا اخرجت في صورة محرر مكتوب بعد المعالجة الالية للمعطيات الموجودة في الداخل والتي تم الأعتداء عليها(17).
            وازاء هذا الخلاف في الفقه حول البيانات والمعلومات التي تصلح ان تشكل الوعاء المعلوماتي فاننا نرى بانه ليس هناك معلومات ذات طبيعة مادية واخرى معنوية وذلك لأن الهدف من تجريم الاعتداء على المعلومات بصورة عامة هو تحقيق الثقة العامة بالمحررات بغض النظر عن طبيعتها، هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى سواء تم اخراج هذه المعلومات على مخرجات ورقية ام بقيت في ذاكرة الحاسب الآلي ووقع عليها اعتداء لطالما كات ذلك الاعتداء يسبب الضرر بالمصلحة العامة أو بمصلحة شخص من الاشخاص فأنه يعد تزويراً اما بالنسبة للقانون الواجب تطبيقه على تلك الأعتداءات الفيصل فيه هي الاداة المستخدمة بارتكاب فعل التزوير فأذا كانت الاداة المستخدمة الحاسوب عد تزويراً معلوماتي يخضع للتشريعات العقابية المعالجة لجرائم الانترنت ام إذا وقع بأي طريقة من الطرق التي حددتها النصوص التقليدية وبدون استخدام الحاسب الألي فأنه يعد تزويراً تقليداً يخضع فاعله للعقاب المقرر في القوانين الوطنية.


*المطلب الثاني*
*اركان التزوير المعلوماتي*            كما هو معلوم بأن التزوير المعلوماتي شأنه شان بقية الجرائم يتكون من ركنين هما الركن المادي والركن المعنوي ولكنه يختلف عنهما من حيث انه يشترط لتحققه أن يتوفر ركن ثالث خاص هو الضرر حتى يتم معاقبة فاعله وهذا ما سيتم بحثه في هذا المطلب الذي قسم الى ثلاثة فروع خصص الفرع الاول للركن المادي المتمثل بتغيير الحقيقة، والثاني للركن المعنوي المتمثل بالقصد الجنائي، خصص للضرر الذي  يحدث يترتب من جراء فعل التزوير.

*الفرع الأول*
*الركن المادي*            لتحقق الركن المادي في جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي لابد من تغيير الحقيقة في سند او محرر او وثيقة بأي طريقة يقرها القانون وبأستخدام الحاسب الألي ومن هذا يتضح ان الركن المادي في الجريمة محل البحث يتكون من ثلاثة عناصر:
1-    تغيير الحقيقة بأي طريقة يقرها القانون.
2-    سند او وثيقة او محرر.
3-    استخدام جهاز اليكتروني (الحاسب الآلي).

فتغيير الحقيقة هو ابدالها بغيرها وتغيير الحقيقة في التزوير المعلوماتي يتم بأي طريقة يقرها القانون المعالج لهذه الجريمة كأدخال بعض البيانات أو المعلومات الى برنامج من خلال استغلال الاخطاء والعيوب المنطقية التي يحويها هذا البرنامج والتي لايمكن اكتشافها إلا عند استخدامه عن طريق المداخلة المميزة لتلك البرامج والتي هي في حقيقتها عبارة عن ممرات خالية ومتروكة في البرناج ويمكن استغلال هذه المحررات المعيبة فنياً بإضافة  أي معلومات أليها ، واخيراً أن من يقوم بتغيير الحقيقة بواسطة هذه الطريقة يكون هو سيد النظام المعلوماتي.
ويتم تغيير الحقيقة بمحو بعض أو كل البيانات الوارد ذكرها في البرنامج من خلال الحذف او الشطب يحدث يجعلها يمكن قراتها وبالتالي غير صالحة للاحتجاج بها او الانتفاع منها كم هو الحال بالنسبة للشخص الذي دخل على برنامج سجلات الشرطة وقام بحذف بعض أسماء المجرمين المطلوبين للعدالة وذلك في عام 1979 ويتحقق تغير الحقيقة ايضاً بأتلاف كل أو بعض البيانات ولكن لايعد تزويراً إذ وقع الاتلاف على البرنامج الذي تحويه تلك البيانات او المعلومات لأننا هنا لا نكون بصدد جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي وانما نكون اما جريمة اخرى (جريمة اتلاف المعلومات) (18).
      ويتم تغيير الحقيقة بتحوير المعطيات والبيانات التي تمت معالجتها بأتباع اجراءات اليكترونية معينة ويتم هذا التحوير في المعطيات من خلال استخدام الحاسبات الالية لطبع فواتير مصطنعة او فواتير ذات قيمة كبيرة ويقوم العملاء بتسديدها منخدعين في الثقة التامة التي يتوسمونها في تلك الحاسبات. ومثال ذلك أيضاً العاملين في شركة تأمين بولاية لوس أنجلوس الامريكية والتي اختلقت بفعل حاسبها الألي وبمعاونة مبرمجيها عدداً وهمياً من المؤمن عليهم بملغ حوالي 64 الف وبثقة تأمين وقد تقاضت تلك الشركة من اتحاد الشركات التأمين في الولايات المتحدة عمولة نظيرا اجمالي لتلك الوثائق في حين اقتصر دورها فقط على ادارة الحسابات، وامعاناً في الغش ولغرض اعطاء العقود الوهمية مظرهاً مشابهاً للحقيقة فقد قامت الشركة المذكورة بتفعيل الملفات المختلفة عن طريق تغيير الوطن والوظيفة وبعض البيانات الاخرى(19).
      ومما تجدر الاشارة اليه أن التزوير المعلوماتي يتم من قبل مشغل الحاسب الألي فحسب وانما يمكن ان يقع من شخص عادي ليس له أي دراية بتشغيل الكومبيوتر ولا يتمتع بأي قدر من الكفاءات والمهارات الفنية او العلمية لتشغيل هذا الجهاز الأليكتروني ومع ذلك يرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي كما هو الحال بالنسبة للشخص الذي يقوم بادلاء بمعلومات او بيانات الى مبرمج الحاسب الألي غير صحيحة مع علمه بتزويرها كما هو الحال بالنسبة للشخص الذي يعمد الى فتح حساب جاري فيقوم بأستعمال أسم شخص اخر او الأتصاف بصفة ليست له او بتقرير وقائع كاذبة او أي امر من شان المستند المبرمج أثباته(20).
            كما ويتم تغيير الحقيقة بنشاط ايجابي فأنه يمكن ان يتحقق بنشاط سلبي الترك وذلك إذا ترتب على الترك تغييراً جوهرياً سبب ضئيلاً للغير لأن الترك يعتبر تغيير للحقيقة وبالتالي يعد تزويراً معلوماتي لاسيما إذا كان الترك متعمداً وليس على سبيل الخطأ أو السهو.
            وعليه فأن تغير الحقيقة كعنصر من عناصر الركن المادي لجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي تقع على البيانات والمعلومات بأي لغة كانت وبأي طريقة وجدت حيث لايهم المادة التي كانت عليها ولايهم شكلها سواء كانت صوراً ام رموز ام علامات ويستوي ان يكون التغير مادياً ومعنوياً اذا لم يشترط في تغيير الحقيقة التقليدية ان تكون بطريقة معينة فانه يشترط في تغير الحقيقة التزوير المعلوماتي ان تتم بأستخدام الحاسب الألي لغرض تمييزها عن جريمة التزوير التقليدية فالحاسب الالي هو جهاز اليكتروني يقوم باداء العمليات الحسابية والمنطقية للتعليمات المعطاة له بسرعة كبيرة تصل الى عشرات الملايين من العمليات الحسابية في الثانية الواحدة، كما بأستطاعته حفظ وتخزين كمية كبيرة من المعلومات والبيانات وأستعمالها وقت الأقتضاء فهذه المميزات هي التي تميز الحاسب الالي عن غيره من الاجهزة الاخرى التي لها القدرة على معالجة البيانات والمعلومات آليا، بعبارة أدق له القدرة والامكانية في ادخال معلومات وبيانات ويتم معالجتها بصورة آلية وهاتين العمليتين يطلق عليهما بالأدخال والمعالجة حيث تعد من ابرز العمليات التي يقوم بها الحاسب الألي ويسهل استخراج نتائج تلك المعلومات واستعادتها وتخزينها لكي يتم الرجوع اليه متى دعت الحاجة مستقبلاً وعليه اضيفت الى العمليتين السابقتين عملية ثالثة لاتقل اهمية عن سابقتها ويطلق عليها بعملية التخزين ولكن يشترط في الجهاز الاليكتروني لكي يسمى حاسب ألي ان يكون من حجم واحد فقد تعددت احجامها بالاضافة الى ذلك لايستلزم ان يعمل بطريقة معينة على وجه الخصوص ولا يستوجب ان يكون مخصص او مصمم لغرض معين وانما يسمى الجهاز حاسب اليكترونيً او كومبيوتر او حاسوب متى ما قام بوظائفه الثلاث (الادخال، التخزين، المعالجة) للمعلومات والبيانات الواردة في البرامجيات(21).
            وعليه اصبح التزوير المعلوماتي يكتسب اهمية خاصة نظراً لاعتباره من أبرز جرائم تكنولوجيا الحاسبات ولكي يتحقق الركن المادي له بعناصره الثلاثة ثار تساؤل حول طبيعة السند او المحرر أو الوثيقة التي يقع عليها فعل التزوير، هل ينصب على المحرر بمفهومه المتعارف عليه عند الناس؟ ام انه يقع على محرر له مفهوم خاص لاسيما واننا في اطار جريمة لاتنطبق عليها النصوص التقليدية لجريمة التزوير ألا في بعض الحالات من هذا التساؤل.
يتبين بان هناك نوعين من المحررات، محررات عادية متعارف عليها عند جمهور الناس، ومحررات ظهرت بظهور ثورة تكنولوجيا الحاسبات وهي ما يطلق عليها بالمحررات الاليكترونية، فيراد بالأول هو كل مسطور يحوي علامات او كلمات ينتقل بها الفكر او المعنى من شخص الى اخر بمجرد النظر اليه ويتسم المحرر العادي بثلاث سمات ان يكون متخذاً شكلاً كتابياً طالما هو محرر لابد من ان يكون مكتوباً وبأي لغة تكون محلية او اجنبية ولاعبرة بالمادة التي سطرت عليها الكتابة فقد تكون ورقة او خشب او جلد والقالب المحرر يكون بخط اليد ولكن يمكن ان يكون بالألة الكاتبة او الطابعة كله او بعضه كما يجب ادراك مضمون المحرر بالنظر اليه او لمسه كما ويشترط بأن تكون الكتابة منسوبة لشخص معين معروف او يمكن معرفته كما انه يتسلزم ان يحدث أثر قانوني يتحقق بأستبدال الحقيقة بغيرها بالتحريف او الاصطناع(22).
            اما المحررات الاليكترونية فهي سجل أو مستند الكتروني يتم انشاءه او تخزينه او استخراجه او نسخه او ارساله او ابلاغه او أستلامه بوسيلة الكترونية على وسيط ملموس او على أي وسيط اليكتروني اخر ويكون قابلاً للاسترجاع بشكل يمكن فهمه وابراز هذه المحررات الألكترونية الاقراص اللينة والمضغوطة او اية وسائط اليكترونية اخرى. 
 ونحن بدورنا نرى بان هذا التعريف بين نوعين من المحررات هو خطوة حسنة لتمييز فعل التزوير التقليدي عن فعل التزوير المعلوماتي وعليه يشترط التحقق العنصر الثالث من عناصر الركن المادي لجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي الذي يتم بتغير الحقيقة في محررات ذات صفة اليكترونية على اعتبار ان التزوير التقليدي يختلف عن التزوير المعلوماتي باعتبار أن الاول جريمة عادية والثاني جريمة اليكترونية يشترط لأرتكابها استخدام الحاسب الألي استخدام غير مشروع ولكن هذا لا يمنع من امكانية ان يتم تغيير الحقيقة في التزوير المعلوماتي على محررات عادية إذا كان للحاسب الالي دور فيه حتى وان كان له دور ضئيل.


*الفصل الثاني* 
*الركن المعنوي*            ويتمثل في الإرادة التي يصدر عنها الفعل فهي ارادة آثمة طالما انها أتجهت الى ارتكاب السلوك المجرم وسواء تجسدت في صورة القصد الجنائي في الجرائم العمدية او تجسدت في صورة الخطا في الجرائم غير العمدية.
            ومما تجدر الإشارة اليه ان التزوير المعلوماتي هو من الجرائم العمدية التي يشترط لقيامها توفر القصد الجنائي الذي عرفه المشرع العراقي في المادة / 33 منه بقولها هو توجيه الفاعل ارادته الى ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة هادفاً نتيجة الجريمة التي وقعت او اية نتيجة جريمة اخرى(23).
            يتضح من النص المتقدم بأن القصد الجنائي يستلزم لتحققه توفر عنصران هما العلم والارادة بعبارة اخرى ان يكون الجاني عالماً بانه يرتكب فعل جرم او سلوك غير مشروع معاقب عليه في التشريعات العقابية ومع ذلك أقدم على ارتكابه، بمعنى يجب ان يكون عالماً بأن ادخال المعلومات والبيانات الى مضمون المحررات او محو تلك المعلومات أو تحويرها أو اتلافها او القيام بأية افعال اخرى من شانها ان تؤدي الى التاثير على المجرى  الطبيعي لمعالجة البيانات ولايكفي هذا بل لابد من ان تكون ارادته متوجهة الى احداث النتيجة الجرمية من جراء سلوكه غير المشروع وهي الاضرار بالغير سواء كان اضرار معنوياً ام مادياً ام اجتماعياً ... الخ من الاضرار التي تصيب المصلحة العامة او بمصلحة شخص من الاشخاص.
            وعليه إذا كان جاهلاً بأن الفعل الذي يرتكبه غير مشروع فلا يتحقق لديه القصد الجرمي وكذلك الحال إذا انتفى علم الجاني بأي ركن من اركان الجريمة فلا يترتب عليه توافر القصد الجنائي لأنه يفترض بالفاعل ان يكون عالماً بكافة اركان جريمته كما قد لا يتحقق القصد الجنائي اذا كان الفعل الذي يقوم به الجاني غير واضح بصورة صريحة كما هو الحال بالنسبة لأنتحال صفة الغير او الاتصاف بصفة غير صحيحة فقد يقوم مبرمج بيانات  بتغيير الحقيقة في المحررات ولكنه غير عالماً بهمة التغيير ، كما ينتفي القصد الجنائي اذا اهمل المبرمج القائم بتحرير المحرر تغيير بيانات معينة دون قصد فأن الأهمال وعدم الاحتياط لايحقق العلم في القصد الجرمي هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية اخرى يستوجب قيام القصد الجنائي في التزوير المعلوماتي ان تكون ارادة الجاني متجهة الى احداث النتيجة الجرمية التي وقعت او اية نتيجة جرمية اخرى وهي الاضرار بالأخرين حتى وان كان هذا الاضرار محتمل الوقوع وعليه فان الركن المعنوي يتحقق في جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي بعلم القائم بفعل التزوير بان الادخال او الاتلاف او المحو أو التحوير للبيانات والبرامجيات المعالجة آلياً يؤدي الى التأثير على المجرى الطبيعي لتلك البيانات او المعلومات وانه قد وقع فعله(25).

*الفرع الثالث*
*الركن الخاص*
*الضرر*            يعتبر الضرر ركناً اساسياً في جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي ويشكل ضلعاً ثالثاً من أضلع اركان التزوير وبالتالي فلا بد من الوقوف على هذا الركن إذا لا يكفي جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي بتغيير الحقيقة في محرر او سند او وثيقة بأحدى الطرق التي يقرها القانون دونما يتريث على ذلك التغير ضرراً سواء كان هذا الضرر مادياً ام ادبياً ام اجتماعياً وسواء كان ينصب على المصلحة العامة ام على مصلحة شخص من الاشخاص وسواء كان ضرر واقع في الحال او محتمل الوقوع، كما ويشترك في هذا الضرر ان لايكون محدداً بعبارة ادق ان يمس شخص معين بالذات بل يعتبر متحققاً متى ما مس أي فرد من افراد المجتمع غير معين بالذات لأن من شان كل ذلك أن يسبب الاضرار بحقوق الغير أياً كانت صفة ذلك الغير اعتبارية ام طبيعية – شخص معنوي ام شخص طبيعي، ولقد اتفق غالبية  الفقه على ان الضرر الذي يكفي لفرض العقاب في جريمة التزوير سواء كانت تقليدية ام معلوماتية هو الضرر المادي فهو يمثل اذى يصيب الغير من جراء المساس بمحتوياته او بمصلحة مشروعه جديرة بالحماية من قبل  المشرع مساس جوهري يغير حال ذلك الغير بان يجعله بحال اسوأ مما كان عليه قبل وقوع الاعتداء.

*المبحث الثاني*
*الجزاء الجنائي لجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي*            ان الجزاء الجنائي نوعين في قانون العقوبات هو العقوبات والتدابير الاحترازية ومن هنا نرى تقسيم هذا المبحث الى مطلبان نخصص الأول للعقوبات والثاني للتدابير الاحترازية.



*المطلب الاول*
*العقوبات*             كما هو معروف بان العقوبة لها دور فعال في اثبات المسؤولية الجزائية، إذ بدون العقوبة لاقيام لهذه المسؤولية وعليه فالعقوبة هي الجزاء الذي يقرره القانون باسم الجماعة ولصالحها ضد من ثبتت مسؤوليته عن جريمة من الجرائم التي ينص عليها القانون وهو جزاء يوضع تنفيذاً لحكم قضائي.
 إذن يجب على القاضي ان يحكم بها عند ثبوت ادانة المتهم بحيث لا يمكن تنفيذها عليه إلا إذا نص عليها القاضي في حكمه ويمكن ان يقتصر عليها الحكم لأنها جزاء مفروض في القانون للجرائم لتحقيق اهداف العقاب وهي بذلك جزاء أصيل بعبارة اخرى انها توقيعها غير معلق على الحكم بعقوبة اخرى(26). على عدة انواع بسيطة غير مقترنة بظرف او  مشدمه أي مقترنة بظرف أو ظروف مشددة وهي بهذا التغيير طبيعة الجريمة من جريمة الى اخرى فاذا كانت صفة  اصبحت جناية إذن نقسم هذا المطلب الى فرعين نتناول في الفرع الاول العقوبة البسيطة (جنح التزوير) وفي الثاني العقوبة المقترنة بظرف او ظروف مشددة (جنايات التزوير) (27).

*الفرع الاول* 
*العقوبة البسيطة* 
*(جنح التزوير)*            وهي العقوبات المقررة أصلاً للجريمة ان تكون مقترنة بظرف من الظروف المشددة الخاصة بجريمة التزوير او تلك الظروف العامة التي يمكن تطبيقها على كافة الجرائم.
            وهذه العقوبات على عدة انواع اما ان تكون اصلية واما ان تكون تبعية واما ان تكون تكميلية، فالاصلية هي الجزاء الاساس المقرر للجريمة والذي يحكم به القاضي بثبوت ادانة المتهم وهي على عدة انواع ام ان تكون بدنية أو جسدية كالأعدام واما ان تكون مالية كالغرامة واما ان تكون سالبة للحرية كالسجن او الحبس بنوعيه الأعدام يراد به سلب حياة الشخص الذي ارتكب جريمة ما وثبتت ادانته عند تلك الجريمة وهي اشد انواع العقوبات الأصلية وبالتالي فهي تقرر للجرائم الكبرى.
            بعبارة اخرى هي عقوبة الموت وتحقق هذه العقوبة بازهاق روح المحكوم عليه بها بوسيلة يحددها القانون سواء كانت شنقاً كما هو الحال في القانون العراقي او قانون المملكة المتحدة (28) أو رمياً بالرصاص حسب ماهو منصوص عليه في قانون العقوبات العراقي الخاص بالعسكريين(29) او بالمواد السامة او باستخدام الكرسي الكهربائي كما هو الحال في الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية او فصل الراس عن الجسم بالمقصلة كما هو الحال في فرنسا(30) ويلاحظ بأنها عقوبة قديمة يقدم بها المجتمعات ولكن بمقتضى التشريعات الحديثة لاتفرض الإ في بعض الجرائم كذلك الماسة بحق الانسان في الحياة(31) أو الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي او الخارجي(32) وقتل رئيس الجمهورية عمداً وشهادة الزور(32) إذا حكم بالأعدام بناء عليها(33) والتعريض للخطر عمداً سلامته وسائل النقل اذا أنشأ عنه موت انسان او تخريب او اتلاف من طريق عام او مطار او سكه حديد او نهر او قناة صالحة للملاحة إذا ادى الى كارثة او موت انسان(34).
            كما يقرر المشرع عقوبة الاعدام لجريمة الخطف بالاكراه إذا نجم عنها موت المخطوف واخيراً وليس اخراً مواقعه احدى  المحارم الى الدرجة الثالثة بالأكراه(35) بعبارة أدق انها مقررة لبعض الجنايات التي تشكل خطر على الفرد والمجتمع على حد سواء ونظر للضرر الذي تنزله هذه العقوبة بمن يحكم عليه بها لاسبيل لأصلاحه إذا ماحكم القاضي بها خطا ولتفادي هذا الخطأ ولضمان صحة الاحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الاعدام فرض قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل اجراءات معقدة لتنفيذها وذلك باشتراط حضور هيئة التنفيذ المكونة من قاضي جنائي أو ممثل الادعاء العام ومندوب وزارة الداخلية ومدير المنشآت العقابية وطبيب السجن او أي طبيب اخر تندبه وزارة الصحة كما امكانية حضور محامي المحكوم عليه بعقوبة الأعدام ورجل الديانة التي يدين بها المحكوم عليه بالأعدام ومن ثم يقوم مدير السجن يتلو قرار المحكمة من مكان التنفيذ بصوت يسمعه كل اعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية كما يسمح للمحكوم عليه ان يبدي ما لديه من اقوال وعلى مدير دائرة الاصلاح ان يدون كل اقواله في محضر خاص يوقع عليه اعضاء هيئة التنفيذ الحاضرين وبعد ان تتم عملية التنفيذ يثبت ساعة تنفيذها ولكن يلاحظ بأن هذه العقوبة لا يتم تنفيذها في الايام والعطلة الرسمية والدينية لما لهذه الأيام من حرمة خاصة كما لا تنفذ على المراة الحامل الا بعد وضعها وبلوغ الجنين عمر الـ 4 أشهر لانه لا يكون في هذه المرحلة العمرية بامس الحاجة الى والدته(36).
            وما تقدم وبعد هذا العرض الموجز لعقوبة الأعدام يتبين بأنها لا تصح في طبيعتها أن تفرض على مرتكبي التزوير المعلوماتي لانها لا تعد من الجنايات الخطرة كما انها لا تتناسب مع جسامة الجرم المرتكب وبالتالي فانها لا تتناسب مع جسامة الجريمة ونضيف الى ذلك ان معظم التشريعات العقابية التي عالجت جرائم التزوير المعلوماتي لم تتطرق لأصراحة ولأحتمياً الى فرض هذه العقوبة لذلك فكاد يحزم بأنها لا تنضوي في قائمة العقوبات المقررة لجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي وانما هناك عقوبات اخرى يمكن ان تتلائم مع طبيعتها وجسامتها وهي بعض العقوبات السالية للحرية وهي جزاء يترتب عليها حرمان المحكوم عليه بها من حريته فترة من الزمن قد تطول او تقصر بحسب الاحوال وعلى بتنوع ثيقاً للمدة فالسجن مدى الحياة ويراد بها حرمان المحكوم عليه بها من حريته طوال فترة حياته بمعنى لا تنقضي إلا بموت المحكوم عليه(37) والسجن المؤبد وهو ايداع المحكوم عليه في احدى المنشآت العقابية المخصصة قانوناً لهذا الغرض لمدة عشرين سنة والسجن المؤقت هو ايداع المحكوم عليه في احدى المنشآت العقابية المخصصة قانوناً لهذا الغرض من خمس سنوات الى خمسة عشرة سنة مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك(38) والحبس اما ان يكون بسيط وهو ايداع المحكوم عليه في احدى المنشأت العقابية المخصصة قانوناً لهذا الغرض المدة المقررة قانوناً في الحكم ولا تقل مدته عن اربع وعشرين ساعة ولاتزيد عن سنة واحدة مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك(39) واما ان يكون  حبساً شديداً وهو الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاثة شهور ولاتزيد على خمسة سنوات(40) .
وبعد بيان مضامين العقوبات السالية للحرية يتبين وبعد الاطلاع على التشريعات العقابية التي عالجت جرائم الأنترنت وتضمنت جرائم التزوير المعلوماتي بانها تقرر عقوبات سالبة للحرية ونذكر من ذلك نص المادة 462/5 من القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1988 الفرنسي بقولها كل شخص قام بتزوير مستندات آلية اياً كان شكلها يؤدي الى حدوث ضرر للغير للغير سيعاقب بالحبس مدة تتراوح بين سنة وخمس سنوات وايضاً المشرع الالماني قرر في التشريع الذي اصدره في 15/5/1986 في المادة 269 منه عقوبة الحبس لمدة لاتزيد عن خمس سنوات كل من يقوم بالتزوير المعلوماتي كذا الحال وقرر تحت عنوان المشرع الفرنسي قرر في القانون الجديد ايضاً عقوبة سالبة للحرية للتزوير المعلوماتي في المادة 323 "عنوان الاعتداءات على نظام المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات" حيث جاء في الفقرة الثالثة بأن من هذه المادة ادخال البيانات بطريقة الغش في نظام المعالجة الآلية أو محوها أو التعديل بطريق الغش للمعطيات التي يحتويها يعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات(41).
            وتفرض عقوبة السجن على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي كعقوبة سالبة للحرية وذلك ما جاء به قانون مكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة رقم 2 لسنة 2006 في المادة الرابعة منه بقولها يعاقب السجن المؤقتة كل من زور مستنداً من مستندات الحكومة الاتحادية او المحلية او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة الاتحادية و المحلية معترفاً به قانوناً نظام معلوماتي وكذلك قرر عقوبة الحبس في ذات المادة حينما قضت بأن العقوبة تكون الحبس إذا وقع التزوير فيما عدا ذلك من المستندات إذا كان من شان ذلك احداث ضرر(42).
            وعليه فان العقوبات السالبة للحرية لاسيما السجن المؤقت والحبس الشديد هي من العقوبات المناسبة والملائمة لطبيعة وجسامة الجريمة محل البحث فضلاً عن ان هذه العقوبات هي من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المخلة بالثقة العامة ولما كان التزوير للمحررات سواء كان تقليدياً ام معلوماتياً من طائفة هذه الجرائم لذلك فأننا نرى او نطمح بأمكانية فرضة هذه العقوبات على التزوير المعلوماتي إذا ما اخذ المشرع بنظر الاعتبار هذا البحث وعمد الى اصدار تشريع او نظام جزائي لمكافحة جرائم الانترنت ومن ضمنها جرائم التزوير المعلوماتي.
            اما فيما يتعلق بالعقوبات المالية فقد سبق البيان بأن الغرامة هي من العقوبات المالية الجزائية المنصوص عليها في التشريع الجنائي فالغرامة هي الزام المحكوم عليه بأن يدفع الى الخزينة العامة المبلغ المعين في الحكم والغرامة اما ان تكون عقوبة اصلية كما هو الحال عندما تفرض في مخالفات او جرائم الجنح اذا كانت العقوبة الوحيدة لتلك الجرائم واما ان تكون عقوبة اختيارية بمعنى يقرر القانون لجريمة وقعت عقوبتان احدهما تكون الغرامة فاما ان يحكم بها مع تلك العقوبة واما لا يحكم بها، وتتميز الغرامة بأنها لا تمثل اعتداء على جسم الانسان كعقوبة الأعدام ولا على حريته كالعقوبات السالبة للحرية ولا تمس شرفه او سمعته او مكانه الأجتماعية كما انها لاتحرم المحكوم عليه بها من عائلته وقد تكون عقوبة الغرامة استبدالية أي تفضل على عقوبة اخرى كما هو الحال بأستبدال عقوبة الجسد لاسيما العقوبات السالبة للحرية القصيرة المدة بالغرامة وذلك لتجنب ما قد يترتب عليه من اخطار اختلاط المحكومين الخطرين بالمحكومين بالحبس لمدة قصيرة كما يفترض في الغرامة ان تدفع وقت صدور الحكم بها ولو لم يكتسب الدرجة القطعية(43).
            ومما تقدم وبعد الاطلاع على التشريعات التي عالجت موضوع التزوير المعلوماتي نلاحظ بان الغرامة كعقوبة مالية تفرض على مرتكب فعل التزوير قد تكون غرامة اختيارية وذلك لوجود عقوبة اخرى معها يقررها المشرع وبالتالي فأن القضاء اما ان يحكم بها مع العقوبة الاصلية او لايحكم بها ونذكر من ذلك:نص
المادة 269 التشريع الالماني الصادر في 15/5/1986 بقولها قرر عقوبة الحبس او الغرامة على كل من يقوم بقصد الخداع في تعامل قانوني بتخزين او تغيير البيانات إذا ما استنسخت بهذا الشكل مستند غير اصلي او مزور(44).
            وايضاً ما نصت عليه المادة الرابعة من القانون الاتحادي لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بقولها يعاقب بالحبس كل من زور مستنداً من مستندات الحكومة الاتحادية او المحلية او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة الاتحادية والمحلية معترفاً بها قانوناً في نظام معلوماتي وتكون العقوبة الحبس او الغرامة اذا وقع التزوير فيما عدا ذلك من المستندات اذا كان من شان ذلك احداث ضرر(45).
            وقد تكون الغرامة المقررة في جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي عقوبة تكميلية حيث يحكم بها فضلاً عن العقوبة الأصلية كما هو الحال فيما ورد ذكره في نص المادة 462 الفقرة الخامسة منها من القانون الفرنسي الجديد رقم 19 لسنة 1988 بقولها كل شخص قام بتزوير مستندات آلية اياً كان شكلها ويؤدي الى حدوث ضرر للغير سيعاقب بالحبس وغرامة مقدارها 130000 لي و 300000000 فرنك  وكذلك نصت على عقوبة الغرامة التكميلية 323 / 3 من ذات القانون بقولها وادخال البيانات بطريقة الغش يعاقب بغرامة بالإضافة الى الغرامة كعقوبة مالية يمكن ان تشير الى النصوص ونضيفه الى قائمة العقوبات المالية (46) التي يمكن قرصها على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي من ذلك لأن التزوير المعلوماتي هو من الجرائم التي تصيب الغير بالضرر مما يقتضي تعويض ذلك الضرر بعبارة اخرى ان التعويض يفرض لازالة الضرر وغالباً ما يكون مادياً لذلك نضيفه الى العقوبات ولكنه يختلف عن الغرامة من حيث انه يهدف الى اصلاح الضرر الذي حدث  بين الغرامة آلم مقصود يهدف الى التأصير على ارادة المحكوم عليه ومجازاته عن ارتكابه فعلاً غير مشروع(47) ومما تجدر الاشارة اليه بأن التعويض هو جزاء مدني تختص المحاكم المدنية بفرضه إلا انه استثناء اعطى المشرع للحاكم الجزائي جواز فرض التعويض كعقوبة على مرتكب السلوك المجرم على ان يكون اساس فرضه وقوع خطأ جزائي يترتب عليه ضرر للغير اما اذا انتفى حصول الضرر فلايمكن فرضه وبالاضافة الى ذلك ان يكون محققاً وشخصياً ومباشراً(48).
            اما فيما يتعلق بالعقوبات التبعية فهي عقوبات تلحق المحكوم عليه بحكم القانون دون الحاجة الى النص عليها في الحكم(49) بعبارة اخرى هي جزاء جنائي يلحق المحكوم عليه بعقوبة اصلية تلقائياً وهذا يعني بان تطبيقها يستلزم تحقق عقوبة اصلية قد تم الحكم بها على متهم قد ثبتت ادانته عن الجريمة المرتكبة ومنها الحرمان من الوظائف والخدمات التي كان يتولاها المحكوم عليه بعقوبة اصلية او حرمانه من ان يكون نافياً او منتفياً في المجالس التمثيلية او حرمانه من ان يكون عضواً في المجالس الادارية او البلدية او احدى الشركات او مديرها او رئيسا لتحرير احدى الصحف او حرمانه من ادارة امواله او التصرف بها بغير الأيصاء او الوقف إلا باذن من محكمة الاحوال الشخصية أو محكمة المواد الشخصية بحسب الاحوال(50) وايضاً مراقبة الشرطة التي تستلزم لتطبيقها ان يكون المتهم قد ثبتت ادانته لجناية معاقبة عليها بالسجن(51).
            مما تقدم يتبين امكانية تطبيق العقوبات التبعية على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي لأنها تلحق المحكوم عليه بعقوبة اصلية تلقائياً دون الحاجة الى النص عليها في الحكم القضائي.
            اما بالنسبة للعقوبات التكميلية وهي جزاء يفرض على المتهم المحكوم عليه بعقوبة اصلية بعد النص عليها في قرار الحكم الصادر(52) وهي بذلك تختلف عن العقوبات التبعية من حيث ان الاولى لاتفرض على المتهم الذي ثبتت ادانته إلا بعد النص عليها في قرار الحكم القضائي كما انها تطبق بعد اخلاء سبيل المتهم كما يجوز تقديم طلب الغائها بعد الخروج من السجن لأي سبب كان في حين الثانية تلحق المحكوم عليه بعقوبة اصلية تلقائياً دون الحاجة الى النص عليها في قرار الحكم كما ان تنفيذها يتم خلال مدة المحكومية وبالتالي لايمكن المطالبة بألقائها وهي بذلك ترقى الى مرتبة العقوبات الاصلية والعقوبات التكميلية تنصب على الحرمان من تولى او الخدمات اضافة والحرمان من حمل الاوسمة الوطنية او الاجنبية وايضاً الحرمان من حمل السلاح كلها او بعضها(53) تذهب على نشر الحكم بالنسبة لبعض الجرائم الماسة بالأعتبار والشرف والسمعة والكرامة(54) وعليه وبما ان هذا النوع من العقوبات لا يفرض الا بقرار من القاضي ولكن بعضها يمكن ان يفرض على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي لأنها تتناسب مع طبيعة وجسامة تلك الجريمة كالحرمان من تولي بعض الوظائف او الخدمات العامة اما بالنسبة لعقوبة نشر الحكم فلا مجال لفرضها على مرتكب التزوير لان الجريمة المذكورة ليست من الجرائم الماسة بالأعتبار او السمعة وا الشرف ونذكر عقوبة المصادرة ايضاً التي تنصب على اموال المحكوم عليه وتحقق بالاستيلاء وهذا الاستيلاء عليها اما ان يكون كلياً ويترتب عليه تجريد المحكوم عليه بها من جميع ما يملكه او نسبة معينة من مالة وهي نادرة في التشريعات وذلك لانها بذلك تختلف عن مبدأ العدالة الذي يقوم عليها القانون الجنائي وان يكون الاستيلاء منصب على مال او شيء معين بذاته متعلق بالجريمة المرتكبة التي صدر قرار المصادرة بشانها وعليه يمكننا القول بامكانية فرض عقوبة المصادرة على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي ولكن ليس مصادرة كل اموال المحكوم عليه بها وانما مصادرة الأشياء التي أستغلت في ارتكاب التزوير او كانت معدة لاستعمالها فيه وبما ان التشريعات التي عالجت جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي تشترط ان ترتكب بواسطة الحاسب الالي إذا المصادرة تنصب على الأستيلاء على ذلك الجهاز الذي يكون قد استغل لأرتكابها او كان معد لأستعمالها مع عدم الاخلال بحقوق الغير حسب النية.



*المطلب الثاني*
*العقوبات المقترنة بظرف أو ظروف مشدودة*
*جنايات التزوير المعلوماتي*            نص المشرع العراقي على جملة من الظروف المشدمه التي تطبق على كافة الجرائم العمدية دون استثناء ويطلق عليها بالظروف المشددة العامة وتنص عليها المادة / 135 من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 وبما اننا ننطلق من النصوص التقليدية لأيجاد احكام عامة للتزوير المعلوماتي فسنحاول بيان هذه الظروف ومدى ملائمتها للجريمة محل البحث.
            فأرتكاب الجريمة بباعث دنيء هو من اول هذه الظروف فالقاعدة العامة تقتضي بان الباحث لا يعتد به في ارتكاب الجريمة مالم ينض القانون على خلاف ذلك فالباحث يمثل رغبته الجاني في ارتكاب الجرم غير المشروع وغايته هي الوسيلة المتبعة(56) لاشباع هذه الرغبة(57) مما يعني ان الغاية هي وجود فعلي اما الباحث فهو صورة هذا الوجود منعكسة في ذهن الجاني بعبارة ادق ان الباحث يمكن ان يتعدد الباحث وعله فأن الباحث يتعدد هو التصوير للمقارنة(58) ايه ذلك ان يتحقق هذا الاعتداء يتحقق ظهر القرص الذي تسعى اليه الادارة وبذلك يتمثل الباحث في حالة تتبنى صور الغاية الجناة وتعدد الجرائم مما تجدر ملاحظته بان الباحث يتعدد في صورة عواطف غزيرة كالحقد والكراهية والشفقة والغيرة ...........الخ من صور العواطف الاخرى.
            والذي يهمنا هو اثر الباحث على العقوبة فيما انه يشدد العقوبة إذا ما اقترن فعل الجاني به إذن يمكن القول بامكانية تشديد العقوبة المقررة للتزوير المعلوماتي إذا ما ارتكب الجاني فعل الظتزوير بباعث دنيء ونذكر من ذلك بأن العقوبة المقررة اصلاً لجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي هي الحبس او الغرامة او الاثنين معاً ولكن إذا أرتكب بباعث دنيء يصح ان تتغير العقوبة من الحبس الى السجن ومن الغرامة الى الحبس(59).
            وقد ترتكب الجريمة بانتهاز ضعف ادراك المجني عليه او عجزه عن المقاومة او في ظروف لا تمكن غيره من الدفاع عنه ان ضعف الادراك اما ان يكون طبيعياً بسبب صغر السن وهي مرحلة عمرية يمر بها أي انسان اعتيادي واما ان يكون غير طبيعي او عرضي كان يكون ضعف الأدراك غير طبيعي راجع الى مرضه العقلي او نفسي معين اوتناول مواد مكبرة او مخدرة من شانها التأثير على ملكته العقلية والنفسية والذي يلاحظ هنا بأن فعل التزوير المعلوماتي لايمكن ان يرتكب من شخص يعاني من مرض عقلي او نفسي لأنه شخص غير مدرك لماهية فعله وبالتالي فانه لايقصد من تغيير الحقيقة في المستندات المعالجة آلياً احداث الضرر بالغير اما بالنسبة لصغر السن فيمكن تصوره في فعل التزوير المعلوماتي لاسيما بأن استخدام الحاسوب لم يعد مقتصراً على ذوي الخبرة العالية والكفاءة والمهارة فيمكن ان يقوم بالتزوير بقصد الاضرار بالغير ولكن من ينتهز ضعف ادراك المريض عقلياً او نفسياً أو صغير السن هو الذي يعاقب وذلك لان هؤلاء الاشخاص ما هم إلا أدوات استخدمهم الجاني لأرتكاب جريمته وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لمن يكون عاجزاً عن المقاومة او كان في ظروف لا تمكنه من الدفاع عن نفسه.
            اما بالنسبة للموظف الذي يشغل الصفة التي يتمتع بها ويستعملها في ارتكاب جريمته فيمكن ان تعد من الظروف المشددة لعقوبة التزوير المعلوماتي كان هذه الجريمة اغلبها ترتكب بواسطة الموظفين او المكلفين بخدمة عامة لانهم اسأوا استخدام صفاتهم كموظفين او كعاملين سفي الدوائر الرسمية وشبه الرسمية مما يفقد الثقة في التعامل مع هذه القطاعات.
            اما بالنسبة لظروف تعدد الجناة فقد ترتكب جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي من قبل عدة اشخاص قد يكونوا اثنين أو اكثر كأن يكون مبرمج الحاسب الالي وشخص اخر اتفقا على ارتكابها إذن يشترط لتطبيق هذا الظرف ان يتم الاتفاق وليس بمحض الصدفة وذلك لان هذا الاتفاق من شانه ان يشير الى توفر النية الاجرامية لديهم كما ان تعدد الجناة يزيد من بأسهم ويقوي عزيمتهم لأنتهاك حقوق الغير والأضرار بها وهو ما يشكل خطر كبير وعليه يتم تشديد العقوبة المقررة لها إذا كانت السجن المؤقت تتحول الى سجن مؤبد واذا كانت حبس بسيط فتتحول الى حبس شديد واذا كانت غرامة فتتحول الى حبس بسيط او شديد بحسب الاحوال.
            اما بالنسبة لظرف العود فأن الجاني يعد عائداً إذا احكم عليه نهائياً لجناية وثبت ارتكابه بعد ذلك وقبل مضي المدة المقررة لرد اعتباره قانوناً جناية اوجنحة او حكم عليه نهائياً لجنحة وثبت ارتكابه بعد ذلك وقبل مضي المدة المقررة قانوناً لرد اعتباره اية جناية او جنحة مماثلة للجنحة الاولى(60).
            وعليه اذا ارتكب من حكم عليه نهائياً لجريمة بالتزوير المعلوماتي وثبت ارتكابه بعد ذلك وقبل مضي المدة المقررة لرد اعتباره قانوناً جناية التزوير او جنحة التزوير المعلوماتي أو إذا ارتكب جنحة ممثلة من جنح التزوير المعلوماتي التي حكم عليه نهاياً من اجلها وثبت بعد ذلك وقبل مضي مدة السجن المقررة لرد اعتباره قانونا يستحق الجاني تشديد العقاب من السجن المؤقت الى الحبس(61) المؤبد او من الغرامة الى الحبس وذلك لأن الجاني بعودته لأرتكاب سلوك غير مشروع دليلاً على ان الحكم القضائي السابق الصادر بحقه لأرتكابه سلوك غير مشروع لم يكن كافياً لردعه واصلاحه فهو اخطر من الجاني الذي يجرم لأول مرة.
            هذا فيما يتعلق بالظروف العامة التي تم ذكرها في التشريع  الجنائي التقليدي العراقي ولكن هنالك ظرف مشدد خاص بجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي يؤدي الى تشديد العقاب إذا ما اقترن فعل التزوير به وهو ما تم ذكره في نص المادة الرابعة من قانون مكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات الإماراتي رقم 2 لسنة 2006 حينما قضت بان التزوير اذا وقع على مستند من مستندات الحكومة الاتحادية او المحلية او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة الاتحادية أوالمحلية المعترف بها قانوناً في نظام معلوماتي اتي وذلك لما لهذه المستندات من اهمية بالغة في استقرار التعاملات ومنح الثقة العامة للافراد بهذه الهيئات حيث شدد العقوبة من الحبس الى السجن المؤقت، وان العقوبة السالبة للحرية الاصلية المقررة لجريمة التزوير المعلوماتي هي الحبس وبغض النظر عما اذا كان بسيط ام شديد لأن اللفظة وردت مطلقة والمطلق يجري على اطلاقه ولكنه ضيق بنطاق العقوبة المشددة بأن حصرها في مجال السجن المؤقت الذي يكون اكثر من خمس سنوات الى خمسة عشر سنة مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك وبذلك تتغير طبيعة جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي إذا اقترنت بظرف من الظروف المشددة الملائمة لها والمطابقة لجسامتها من جنحة الى جناية (62).

*المطب الثاني*
*التدابير الاحترازية*            التدبير هو اجراء تفرضه المحكمة على من يثبت ارتكابه فعل يعده القانون جريمة وان حالته تعتبر خطرة على سلامة المجتمع وتعتبر حالة المجرم خطرة على سلامة المجتمع اذا تبين من احواله وماضيه وسلوكه من ظروف الجريمة وبواعثها ان هنالك احتمالاً جدياً لاقدامه على اقتراف جريمة اخرى إلا انه لا يجوز توقيع تدبير احترازي إلا في الاحوال او الشروط المنصوص عليها في القانون (63)وهي بذلك تختلف عن العقوبة من حيث انها الم مقصود بذاته يهدف الى التأثير على ارادة المحكوم عليه ومجازاته عند ارتكابه فعلاً غير مشروع وهي بذلك تمثل اعتداء على جسم الانسان او حريته او امواله وهي تفرض بعد ارتكاب الجريمة وثبوت ادانة المتهم بها في حين التدبير هو اجراء وقائي يتم فرضه قبل ارتكاب الجريمة او بعده ولكن يستلزم ان يكون المفروض عليه التدبير يشكل خطراً على سلامة المجتمع ويتبين هذا الخطر من الالمام بأحواله وماضيه وسلوكه فضلاً عن ظروف الجريمة وبواعثها.
            والتدابير الاحترازية متعددة ومتنوعة بحسب الاحوال فهي اما ان تكون سالبة للحرية او مقيدة لها كالحجز في مأوى علاجي سوالذي يفرض على من يكون مصاب بمرض عقلي أو نفسي أو حظر ارتياد الحانات وبالتالي منع المحكوم عليه من تعاطي شرب المسكر او منع الإقامة وتتمثل بحرمان المحكوم عليه بجناية عادية او جنحة مخلة بالشرف من أن يرتاد بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته مكاناً معيناً أو اماكن معينة او مراقبة الشرطة والتي تتحقق بوضع المحكوم عليه بعد خروجه من السجن تحت مراقبة الشرطة للتثبت من صلاح حاله أو استقامة سيرته وهذه المراقبة تستلزم لقيامه حرمانه من ارتياد مكان معين او اماكن معينة بحيث يتخذ له محل اقامة لايغادره لاسيما في فترة الليل الا باذن المحكمة فضلاً عن عدم ارتياد الحانات لتعاطي المسكرات(64).
            وبناء على ما تقدم فان هناك من التدابير الاحترازية التي يمكن ان تفرض على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي كاجراء وقائي لتفادي خطره وهي جرمانه من ان يرتاد بعبارة اخرى منعه من الاقامة في مكان معين او اماكن معينة لاسيما الاماكن التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة وكذلك الحال ترتيب مراقبة سلوك المحكوم عليه وذلك بوضعه تحت مراقبة الشرطة بعد خروجه من السجن للتثبت من صلاحه واستقامة سيرته.
            يضاف الى ذلك التدابير يمكن ان تكون سالبة للحقوق كأسقاط ممارسة سلطة الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة سواء تعلقت هذه السلطة بالنفس أو المال كما للمحكمة أن تحرم على المحكوم عليه بجناية او جنحة من حق متداولة مهنة أو حرفة أو نشاط صناعي أو تجاري او فني تتوقف متداوله على اجازة من سلطة مختصة قانوناً كما يجوز للمحكمة ان تحرم المحكوم عليه من اجازة السوق التي يملكها فضلاً عن حرمانه من الحصول على اجازة جديدة إذا ارتكب جريمته بوسيلة نقل اليه اخلالاً بالالتزامات التي فرضها القانون (65).
            ونحن بدورنا نرى بأن هناك بعض التدابير السالبة للحقوق المذكورة أنفا يمكن ان تفرض على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي كأسقاط سلطة الولاية او الوصاية او القوامة إذا كان فعل التزوير قد سبب ضرراً للشخص الموضوع تحت الولاية او الوصاية او القوامة هذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى يمكن ان نفرض على مقترق التزوير المعلوماتي تدبير حرمانه من حق مزاولة مهنة او حرفة او نشاط صناعي او تجاري لاسيما إذا كان هذا النشاط له علاقة وطيدة بنشاط الحاسبات كأن يكون نشاط صناعي الكتروني او نشاط تجاري يكون للتكنولوجيا اثر فعال في انجازه كالتجارة الدولية.
            ونذكر من انواع التدابير الاحترازي ايضاً تلك التدابير الأحترازية المادية وهي المصادرة فلقد سبق البيان بان المصادرة هي عقوبة وقد تكون عقوبة تكميلية او وجوبية وقد تكون تدبير احترازي متمم للعقوبة الاصلية وللمحكمة ان تصدر حكماً بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة التي يعد صنعها او حيازتها او استعمالعا اوبيعها او عرضها للبيع هي جريمة في ذاته ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمتهم أو لم يحكم بادانته حتى وان كانت تلك الاشياء لم يتم ضبطها فعلاً وقت المحاكمة وكانت معينة تعييناً كافياً للحكم بمصادرتها (66).
            بالاضافة الى  تدبير المصادرة تدبير التعهد بحسن السلوك وهو تدبير احترازي متمم للعقوبة التي حكم بها على المتهم الذي ثبتت ادانته او انه يمكن ان يشكل خطر على سلامة المجتمع فللمحكمة عند اصدارها حكماً على شخص في جناية او جنحة ضد النفس او المال او ضد الأداب العامة ان تلزم المحكوم عليه وقت صدور الحكم بالإدانة ان يحرر تعهداً بحسن السلوك كما تلزمه بأن يودع في صندوق المحكمة مبلغ من المال او ما يقوم مقامه أي شيء له قيمة مادية تقدره المحكمة بما يتناسب مع وضعه المالي فأذا تعذر دفعه لهذا المبلغ جاز للمحكمة ان تامر بوضعه تحت مراقبة الشرطة او تامر بأي تدبير احترازي اخر يتناسب مع حالته كأن تحرمه من الإقامة في اماكن معينة او تحرمه من اجازة السوق او تعمل على غلق المحل أو قف نشاطه او أي تدبير اخر من التدابير الاحترازية عموماً لان النص جاء مطلق ولكن الذي يلاحظ بان تهذا المبلغ من المال لا تستوي عليه الدولة وانما تكون ملزمة برده الى المحكوم عليه إذا لم يرتكب جناية او جنحة مدة التعهد وعليه إذا ارتكب جناية او جنحة خلال مدة التعهد يصبح المبلغ ايراد للخزينة العامة (67).
            وهنالك تدبير احترازي اخر هو غلق المحل الذي تم فيه النشاط الاجرامي حيث جاز للمحكمة عند الحكم على الشخص بجناية أو جنحة تأمر بغلق المحل الذي استخدم في ارتكاب الجريمة ويترتب على الفلق حرمان المحكوم عليه أو احد افراد اسرته او أي شخص اخر يكون المحكوم عليه قد اجر له ذلك المحل او تنازل له عنه بعد وقوع الجريمة مع عدم الاخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية(68).
            كما يجوز للمحكمة ان تأمر بوقف الشخص المعنوي ومنعه من ممارسة نشاطه ولو كان باسم اخر او تحت ادارة اخرى ووقف الشخص المعنوي هو تصفية امواله وزوال صفة القائمين بادارته او تمثيله او حله إذا ارتكب هؤلاء القائمين بإعماله جناية أو جنحة كما يجوز لها ان تأمر في بحلة اذا تكرر ارتكاب تلك الجناية او الجنحة(69).
            ويتبين مما تقدم بان من التدابير الاحترازية المادية ما يمكن فرضه على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي بالاضافة الى العقوبات الاصلية والتبعية والتكميلية ومن هذه التدابير نذكر المصادرة حيث يجوز للمحكمة أن تامر ان يحرر المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي تعهداً بحسن السلوك وقت اصدار الحكم بأدانته وعليه ان يدفع مبلغ من المال او ما يقوم مقامه لتفادي ارتكابه جريمة اخرى خلال وقت التعهد إلا ننا نرى بأن هذا التدبير لايأتي في مجال هذه الجريمة بعبارة التعهد بحسن السلوك وانما ينضوي هذا التعهد تحت عنوان التعهد ( بعدم تكرار السلوك ) حتى يكون تدبيراً خاصاً بهذه الجريمة وتنفرد به على وجه الخصوص ويميزها عن جرائم التزوير التقليدية لاسيما انها جريمة لها خصوصية معينة فضلاً عن تدبير غلق  المحل حيث يعد هذا التدبير من اكثر التدابير بصورة عامة ملائمة لطبيعة جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي بالاضافة الى ما يترتب الى جملة هذا التدابير تدبير وفق الشخص المعنوي وحلة كما هو الحال بالنسبة للينك فهو شخص معنوي إذا قام مبرمج بتزوير برنامج ادارة الحاسبات فيه فهذا  المبرمج يعد احد ممثلي البنك وبالتالي يتتبع الحكم عليه بعقوبة سالبة للحرية فرض تدبيراً احترازي مادي متمثل بوقف الشخص المعنوي (البنك) وإذا تكررت الجريمة تأمر المحكمة بحله.



*الخاتمة*             بعد ان انتهينا من اهم ما يمكن تناوله في موضوع البحث التزوير المعلوماتي نستطيع ان نورد جملة من النتائج التي تم التوصل اليها في هذا البحث العلمي و من ثم نطرح بعض المقترحات التي نرجوا ان تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار من قبل المعنيين بالامر.
*النتائج:*
1-  ان جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي شأنها شان بقية جرائم الانترنت والحاسب الالي جريمة حديثة النشاة وبالتالي فان التشريعات العقابية التي نظمتها تتسم بالقلة وعدم احاطة الموضوع بكل جوانبه مما سبب تشريعاً سهل لضعاف النفوس استغل قدر المستطاع.
2-  يختلف جريمة التزوير المعلوماتي عن التزوير التقليدي من حيث الوسيلة المستخدمة في ارتكابها يشترط في قيام الاول أن يستخدم الحاسب الالي في حين الثانية ترتكب باية وسيلة لتغيير الحقيقة فلا يشترط وسيلة معنية .
3-  العقوبات التي يمكن ان تفرض على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي هي عقوبات سالبة للحرية محددة بالسحن المؤقت أو السجن بنوعيه فضلاً عن الغرامة ومن العقوبات التبعية الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا ومراقبة الشرطة ومن العقوبات التكميلية الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا ايضاً بالاضافة الى المصادرة هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية التدابير الاحترازية التي تفرض على مرتكب التزوير المعلوماتي بالأضافة الى العقوبات منع الاقامة في مكان معين او اماكن معينة ومراقبة الشرطة واسقاط الولاية او الوصاية او القوامة فضله عن حظر ممارسة العمل والتعهد بعدم تكرار السلوك يضاف الى ذلك كله غلق المحل ووقف الشخص المعنوي أو حله.

*المقترحات:*
            يتضح بان التزوير المعلوامتي هو احد اعتداءات العالم الألكتروني التي تستلزم وضع بعض المقترحات لكي يتسنى ضبط الجناة او المجرمين وتوفير الحماية للثقة العامة في المحررات الالكترونية التي تعد اخطر بمرات من التزوير العادي لذلك نقترح ما يأتي : 
1-  وضع مشروع قانون او نظام لمكافحة جرائم الأنترنت وانطلاقاً من قاعدة لا عقوبة ولا جريمة إلا بنص إذا كيف يتم تجريم فعل لا نص عليه في القانون اين الجريمة المعلوماتية واين التزوير المعلوماتي أسوة بالدولة التي عالجت هذه الجرائم .
2-  لابد من استحداث سلطات مختصة لتجريم الجرائم المعلوماتي لسد  الفراغ التشريعي والفراغ القانوني لان من واجبات السلطة التشريعية على مستوى المؤسسات سد هذا الفراغ القانوني والتشريعي صوناً للافراد والمؤسسات والمجتمع من أي اعتداء.
3-  خلق هيئة متخصصة لحماية العاملين او المستخدمين للحاسب الألي يشبه سلك الشرطة وتكون هذه الهيئة تابعة الى سلطة عليا كان تكون وزارة او جهة خاصة.
4-  استحداث محاكم خاصة بهذا النوع من الجرائم (الجرائم المعلوماتية) وهي بذلك تحتل مرتبة معينة في سلم المحاكم شانها في ذلك شان محاكم الجرائم العادية (الجنايات والجنح) او المحاكم الخاصة كمحاكم جرائم التجارة الدولية أو محاكم الأعتداء على البيئة وغيرها.

*المصادر*
*الكتب*

1-    ادم وهيب النداوي، الموجز في قانون الأثبات، المكتبة القانونية، بغداد، 1980.
2-  احمد حسام طه، الجرائم الناشئة عند استخدام الحاسب الالي (دراسة مقارنة) دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2000.
3-  الشيخ العلامة محمد بن ابي بكر بن عبد القادر الرازي، مختار الصحاح، دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع 1981.
4-    احمد حسام طه تمام، الحماية الجنائية لتكنولوجيا الاتصالات، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2002.
5-  تركي نعيم شلال، دعاوى التزوير واستعمال المزور (دراسة مقارنة) من خلال الفقه والاجتهاد والنصوص القانونية، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، لبنان 2000.
6-    
7-    جميل عبد الباقي الصغير، الانترنت والقانون الجنائي، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2002.
8-    جليل الساعدي، مشكلات التعاقد عبر شبكات الانترنت مكتبة السنهوري، القاهرة، بدون سنة.
9-    جندي الملك يك الموسوعة الجنائية، الجزء الخامس، دار العلم للجميع، بيروت، لبنان، بدون سنة طبع.
10-      حسن ذنون، النظرية العامة للالتزامات، 2001.
11-                     حامد راشد، دروس في شرح النظرية العامة للعقوبة، مطابع الطوبجي التجارية، 1991.
12-   داود سلوم وداود سلمان العبدلي وانعام داود سلوم، كتاب العين (احمد الفراهيدي) معجم لغوي تراثي)، مكتبة لبنان ناشرون، الطبعة الاولى، 2004.
13-      رميس بهنام، النظرية العامة للقانون الجنائي، الطبعة الثالثة، منشاة اعمار المعارف الاسكندرية 1997.
14-   سليمان عبد المنعم، النظرية العامة لقانون العقوبات، (دراسة مقارنة) منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت، لبينان، 2003.
15-           سعد ابراهيم الأعظمي، موسوعة مصطلحات القانون الجنائي، الجزء الأول، وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الشؤون الثقافية العامة، بغداد، 2002.
16-           شمس الدين ابراهيم احمد، وسائل مواجهة الأعتداءات على الحياة الشخصية في مجال تقنية المعلومات في القانون السوداني والمصري، الطبعة الاولى، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2005.
17-      عمر عيسى الفقمي، الجرائم المعلوماتية، القاهرة، 2005.
18-   عبد الفتاح بيومي حجازي، الدليل الجنائي والتزوير في جرائم الكومبيوتر والانترنت، دار الكتب القانونية، القاهرة، 2002.
19-   علي عبد القادر القهوجي، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم العام) منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت، لبنان، 2007.
20-      عبد الفتاح بيومي حجازي، التجارة الالكترونية وحمايتها الجنائية، دار الفكر الجامعي، الاسكندرية 2002.
21-   عبد الباسط محمد سيف الحكيمي، النظرية العامة للجرائم ذات الخط العام اطروحة دكتوراه، بغداد، 2000.










22-      عبد الرزاق احمد السنهوري، نظرية العقد، دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع القاهرة، 1934.
23-           فخري عبد الرزاق حبلي الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم العام) الطبعة الثانية المكتبة القانونية، (بغداد) 2007.
24-   فتوح الشاذلي وعفيف كامل عفيفي، جرائم الكومبيوتر وحقوق المؤلف والمصنفات الفنية ودور الشرطة والقانون (دراسة مقارنة9 منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت – لبنان 2003.
25-      فخري عبد الرزاق صليبي الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم الخاص)، بغداد، 1996.
26-      محمد علي العريان، الجرائم المعلوماتية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2000.
27-                     مدحت رمضان، جرائم الاعتداء على الاشخاص والانترنت، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2000.
28-   محمد محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم العام)، الطبعة الثامنة، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1969.
29-           محمد عبد الله ابو بكر سلامة، جرائم الكومبيوتر والانترنت موسوعة جرائم المعلوماتية، منشاة المعارف، الاسكندرية، 2006.
30-   نائلة عادل محمد فريد قورة، جرائم الحاسب الأقتصادية (دراسة نظرية تطبيقية) دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2004.
31-   هدى حامد قشقوش، الحماية الجنائية للتجارة الالكترونية عبر الانترنت، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2000.
32-           واثبة داود السعدي، قانون العقوبات (القسم الخاص)، وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي، بغداد، 1988 – 1989.


*القوانين:*
1-    قانون العقوبات العراقي، رقم 111 لسنة 1969.
2-    قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971.
3-    قانون الأثبات العراقي رقم 107 لسنة 1979 وتعديلاته الطبعة الثانية 2007.
4-    القانون المدني العراقي رقم 51 طبعة 2007.
5-    قانون مكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات لدولة الامارات العربية رقم 2 لسنة 2006.
6-    نظام مكافحة جرائم المعلوماتية السعودي.
7-    قانون العقوبات العسكري العراقي رقم   لسنة.
8-    آمر سلطة الائتلاف ذي العدد 3874 بتاريخ 20/4/2003.



*مواقع شبكات الانترنت.*
1-    جرائم الانترنت الوجه القبيح للتكنولوجيا بحث منشور على شبكة www.yahoo.com
2-  حسام راضي التدابير التشريعية العربية لحماية المعلومات والمصنفات الرقمية بحث منشور على شبكات الانترنت موقع www.arblams.com.
3-    موقع القانون الاتحادي لدولة الامارات العربية www.uaemomen.net.
4-    موقع نظام مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية السعودي www.alriyadh.com.
5-  حسين الغافري، التحديات القانونية للتجارة الالكترونية، بحث منشور على شبكة الانترنت موقع www.hssurg@yahoo.com
*الهوامش:*
1-  ٍمحمد عبد الله ابو بكر سلامة، جرائم الكومبيوتر والانترنت (موسوعة جرائم المعلوماتية)، دار المعارف، بالاسكندرية، 2006، ص 7.
2-    جرائم الانترنت الوجه القبيح للتكنولوجيا موقع على شبكة الأنترنت
3-    القانون الاتحادي لمكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات على شبكة الانترنت موقع www.uaemomen.net .
4-    نظام مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية السعودي على شبكة الانترنت موقع www.alriyadh.com
5-  هدى حامد قشقوش، الحماية الجناية للتجارة الالكترونية عبر الانترنت، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2000، هامش ص 49.
6-    جميل عبد الباقي الصغير، الانترنت والقانون الجنائي، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2002، ص 7.
7-  الشيخ محمد بن ابي بكر بن عبد القادر الرازي، دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، 1981، ص 278، داود سلوم سلمان العنبكي وانعام داود سلوم، وداود سلوم، كتاب العين (الخليل بن احمد الفراهيدي)، معجم لغوي تراثي، لبنان الطبعة الاولى، مكتبة لبنان، 2004، ص 342.
8-  فتوح الشاذلي وعفيفي كامل عفيفي، جرائم الكومبيوتر وحقوق المؤلف والمصنفات الفنية ودور الشرطة والقانون (دراسة مقارنة) منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت – لبنان، 2003، ص 232.
9-  واثبة داود السعدي، شرح قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص، وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي، كلية القانون، جامعة بغداد، 1988 – 1989، ص 39، محمد زكي ابو عامر وسليمان عبد المنعم، قانون العقوبات (القسم الخاص)، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت – لبنان، 2006 ص 524، تربة نعيم شلال، دعاوي التزوير وأستعمال المزور، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت – لبنان، 2007، ص 50 – 53، فخري عبد الرزاق حلبي الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص، وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي، كلية القانون، جامعة بغداد، 1996، ص40.
10-   ينظر نص المادة / 48 من القانون المدني المصري اشار اليها عليلة الرزاق، احمد السنهوري، الوسيط في شرح قانون العقوبات المدني التي تقع على الملكية والبيع والمقايضة، المجلد الاول، مطابع دار النشر للجامعات المصرية، 1996، ص 384، وذات المؤلف، نظرية العقد، دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، القاهرة 1934.
11-   ادم وهيب الهنداوين الموجز في قانون الاثبات، المكتبة القانونية، بغداد، 1990، ص 127، وينظر نص المادة 461 من القانون المدني العراقي رقم 51 طبعة 2001ن وينظر نص المادة 61/59/ ص 62 قانون الأثبات العراقي رقم 107 لسنة 1979 طبعة 2007، وينظر نص المادة / 288 من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969.
12-   عبد الفتاح بيومي حجازي، الدليل الجنائي والتزوير في جرائم الكومبيوتر والانترنت دار الكتب القانونية، القاهرة، 2002، ص 170، اشار اليه حسين بن سعيد الغافري في التحديات القانونية للتجارة الألكترونية، سلطنة عمان، بحث منشور على شبكة الانترنت 
13-      شبكة الانترنت موقع www.aleppogate.com
14-   محمد عبد  الله ابو بكر سلامة، المصدر السابق، ص 88 ونائلة عادل محمد فريد فورة، جرائم الحاسب الأقتصادية لدراسة نظرية وتطبيقية، دار النهضة العربيةن القاهرة، 2000،  ص 105 – 106.
15-   نائلة عادل محمد، المصدر السابق، سص 93، عمر عيسى الفقي، الجرائم المعلوماتي، القاهرة، 2005، ص 67، محمد علي العريان، الجرائم المعلوماتية، القاهرة، 2000، ص42.
16-   حسام راضي، حماية المعلومات وتشريعات تقنية المعلومات، بحث منشور على شبكة الانترنت موقع www.arblae.com
17-   محمد عبد الله ابو بكر سلامة، المصدر السابق، ص 88 واحمد حسام طه تمام، الجرائم الناشئة عند استخدام الحاسب الالي (ودراسة مقارنة)، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة 2000، ص391.
18-      عبد الفتاح بيومي حجازي، المصدر السابق، ص296.
19-      محمد عبد الله ابو بكر سلامة، المصدر السابق، ص 137.
20-      ينظر نص م / 290 من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 11 لسنة 1969 المعدل . 
21-   شمس الدين ابراهيم احمد، وسائل مواجهة الاعتداءات على الحياة الشخصية في مجال تقنية المعلومات في القانون السوداني والمصري (دراسة مقارنة)، الطبعة الاولى، دار النهضة القاهرة، 2005، ص 71.
22-      فتوح الشاذلي وعفيفي كامل عفيفي المصدر السابق، ص 233.
23-   قانون مكافحة الجرائم تقنية المعلوماتية الاماراتي رقم 2 لسنة 2006 موقع على شبكة الانترنت www.uaemomen.net
24-      ينظر نص المادى 33/1 من قانون العقوبات العراقي  رقم 111 لسنة 1969.
25-   واثبة السعدي، المصدر السابق، ص 53 وفخري عبد الرزاق صليبي الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم العام) الطبعة الثانية، بغداد، 1997، ص 275، وعلي عبد القادر القهوجي، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم العام) منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت لبنان، 2007، ص 307 – 572، وفخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم الخاص)، المرجع السابق، ص 48.
26-   سليمان عبد المنعم، النظرية العامة لقانون العقوبات (دراسة مقارنة) منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، بيروت – لبنان، 2003، ص 801، رمسيس بهنام، النظرية العامة للقانون الجنائي، الطبعة الثالثة، منشاة المعارف، الاسكندرية، 1997 ص 108 جندي الملك يك، الموسوعة الجنائية، الجزء الخامس، دار العلم للجميع، بيروت – بينان، بدون سنة طبع ص 39.
27-   حامد راشد، دروس في شرح النظرية العامة للعقوبة، مطابع الطوبجي التجارية، 1991، ص 20. وفخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي شرح قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص، المرجع السابق، ص 40.
28-   ينظر نص المادة / 86 من قانون العقوبات العراقي وسعد ابراهيم الاعظمي، موسوعة مصطلحات القانون الجنائي، الجزء الاول، دار الشؤون الثقافية، بغداد، 2002، ص 120.
29-      ينظر نص المادة / من قانون العقوبات العسكري رقم /    لسنة /  .
30-      ينظر نص المادة 406  قانون العقوبات العراقي .
31-      ينظر نصوص المواد 156 – 190 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
32-      ينظر نص المادى / 223 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
33-      ينظر نص المادة /252 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
34-      ينظر نص المادة / 354 – قانون العقوبات العراقي .
35-      ينظر نص المادة 355 / 3 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
36-      ينظر نص المواد 287 – 293 من اصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971.
37-      امر سلطة الائتلاف ذي العدد 3874 المنشور في جريدة الوقائع العراقية بتاريخ 5/4/2003
38-      ينظر نص المادة 87 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
39-      ينظر نص المادة 89 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
40-      ينظر نص المادى 88 من القانون اعلاه.
41-      فتوح الشاذلي وعفيفي كامل عفيفي، المصدر السابق، ص 249.
42-   قانون مكافحة جرائم الانترنت لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة المنشور على موقع شبكة الانترنت السالف الذكر.
43-      ينظر نصوص المواد 91 – 93 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
44-      فتوح الشاذلي وعفيفي كامل عفيفي، المصدر السابق، ص 249.
45-      ينظر نص المادة / 4 من القانون الاتحادي لدولة الامارات العربية، رقم 2006.
46-      جميل عبد الباقي الصغير، المصدر السابق، ص 63.
47-      سعد ابراهيم الاعظمي، المصدر السابق، ص 117.
48-      ينظر نص المادة / 10 من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية الانف الذكر.
49-      ينظر نص المادة / 96 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
50-      ينظر نص المادة / 97 من ذات القانون.
51-      ينظر نص المادة / 99 من القانون السالف الذكر.
52-   علي حسيت الخلف وسلطان عبد القادر الشاوي، المبادئ العامة لقانون العقوبات وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي، بغداد 1982.
53-      ينظر نصوص المادة / 100 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
54-      ينظر نصوص المادة / 102 من ذات القانون.
55-      ينظر نص المادة /101 من القانون المذكور انفاً وسعد ابراهيم الأعظمي المصدر السابق، ص 117.
56-      ينظر نص المادة / 38 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
57-   محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات (القسم العام)، الطبعة الثامنة، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1969، ص 453.
58-      عبد الباسط الحكيمي، النظرية العامة للجرائم ذات الخطر العام اطروحة دكتوراه، بغداد، 2000، ص 198.
59-      ينظر نص المادة / 136 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
60-      ينظر نص المادة / 60 من القانون ذاته.
61-      ينظر نص المادة / 140 من القانون الانف الذكر.
62-      ينظر نص المادة / 26 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
63-      ينظر نص المادة / 203 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
64-      ينظر نصوص المواد 104 – 110 من قانون العقوبات العراقي .
65-      ينظر نصوص المواد / 111 – 116 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
66-      ينظر نص المادة / 117 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
67-      ينظر نص المادة / 1881 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
68-      ينظر نص المادة / 121 قانون العقوبات العراقي .
69-      نصوص المواد / 122 – 123 قانون العقوبات العراقي .

----------


## د محمد رضوان هلال

استحداث محاكم خاصة بهذا النوع من الجرائم (الجرائم المعلوماتية) وهي بذلك تحتل مرتبة معينة في سلم المحاكم شانها في ذلك شان محاكم الجرائم العادية (الجنايات والجنح) او المحاكم الخاصة كمحاكم جرائم التجارة الدولية أو محاكم الأعتداء على البيئة وغيرها.
الدكتورة شيماء السلام عليكم
لم اعرف سبباً  لتأخر القانون عن مواكبة حركة المجتمع وتطوره ولماذا لا يكون المشرع سباقاً وحساساًَ لما يطرأ علي المجتمع فيستحدث ويطور ويعدل ويضيف باستمرارعلي القوانين .
لقد صدر لي كتاب في العام 2005 اسميناه ( المحكمة الرقمية ) وتم تسجيل هذا الاسم من قبل بوزارة الثقافة بها القاضي الرقمي والدفاع الرقمي وووكيل النيابة الرقمي والملفات الرقمية وإذن النيابة الرقمي وكنا ننشد اقامتها لتتولي الفصل في القضايا الرقمية والتي قلنا : إنها  ستزداد وإلا كل شخص يستطيع تصحيح الوضع بنفسه وندخل في قانون الغابة ولكن ليس من مجيب.
صدر لنا كتاب عن (  جرائم الموبايل وطرق مكافحتها والتحليل الجنائي التقني لاظهار الرسائل والصور والمكالمات المحذوفة  ) العام2010  وهو الوحيد في الدراسة المتخصصة في الوطن العربي عاماً وشاملاً في جرائم الموبايل والتي هي تشمل جرائمه وجرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت جرائم متمازجة ومعقدة لظهور ما يعرف بالموبايلات الذكية والبلاك بري
شكراً علي التوصية 
د محمد رضوان

----------


## فوزية سليمان

مجهود رائع
 مشكورين

----------


## فوزية سليمان

مشكورييييييييين

----------


## ahmedtonsy

طرح رائع يعطيك العافية

----------


## elsayyada

جريمة أصبحت من السهل اكتشافها الآن

----------

